# Small hedgehog baby, advice needed



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

First of all I'd like to thank you for this great website, it has tons of valuable information and is loaded with love to our quilled friends

My story in short. I've been dreaming of owning a hedgehog for some three years, gathering info on the internet thus gradually preparing myself for arrival of the new family member. My plan was to get a hog from some reputable breeder in Europe as long as there are almost no hedgehogs in my country so far. But things suddenly changed last Wednesday. People who supply local pet shops with animals (they bring them from some cheap pet market in Poland) this time brought a tiny hedgehog baby among other creatures. I just couldn't stand the sight of a hedgie being placed in a small plastic box with nothing but corn cob litter in it. In fact I had no choice and I brought it home. I know it's not a good idea to buy pets this way, that it only encourages these people to bring more and more of them to be sold in pet shops, but....as I've said I felt I had no choice.
Now I would like to ask some questions. I have read a lot, but that's just theory and I want to be sure I don't do the baby no harm.
First, is it possible to approx. determine the age based on weight? My suspicion is that she's very young, maybe even too young to be separated from her mother. On the day I got her (20th Feb) she was 46gr, today 71 gr already. She's not thin at all, but really tiny. Also she has difficulty to chew her kibble, so I have to crush it to really small pieces to make it possible for her to eat.
I have studied the list of recommended dry foods on this website, unfortunately we have only Royal Canine here. Is it ok to feed it to such a small baby and if so, what formulas would you advise to use best?
What else should I feed her if she's really that young? She seems to be rather conservative about food, in the first days she refused to try anything but her kibble, but then I have successfully persuaded her to try mealworms (now she accepts them willingly) and a bit of apple. What else should I try and what are the tips of encouraging a hedgehog to try something unfamiliar?
I'm very much concerned about her movements. I know about WHS and it scares me a lot. I have watched some videos of affected hedgehogs on youtube, but it didn't help as long as I have no experience to tell what is normal and what is not. Could she possibly be a bit unsteady because of being very young? There's one more thing that I have noticed - she has long deformed inner claws on her hindlegs. I tried to trim them a bit - but just a bit so far in order not to scare her. But they still catch as she walks on the sofa. Maybe this makes her gait a bit strange...Then there's one more thing that has crossed my mind. Do hedgies have rickets? I doubt she was fed quality food there, so maybe possibly that is the cause of unsteadiness? If so, what can I do to help her? Is it possible to post a video to this forum so that you could see her walking?
The baby is very outgoing, moreover, she follows me everywhere and even cries to be picked up. As soon as I take her in my lap she stops crying. Never thought hedgehogs could behave like that. From time to time she would lick and chew my hands. It doesn't hurt at all, but the question is, should I allow her to so or show her I don't like it. I can't understand the reason of this behaviour, and I understand her jaws will become stronger as she gets bigger, so I can't figure out how to react.
I'm sorry for posting so many questions, but I only want to do the best for my little girl. Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can't really judge age from weight, since hedgehogs differ a lot in weight ranges. I think the best way to get an opinion on her age would be to take some pictures and post them. The breeders who are experienced with different ages and stages of babies will probably be able to give an estimate based on what she looks like.

If she's eating the kibble, it sounds like she's at least already been weaned. It's good that she's eating, at least! If she's that tiny, I think personally I'd go with an adult formula, at least, with a fat percentage that's 15-18%? If she was separated too young, the extra fat might help her with growing. Breeders may know better on that as well, though, especially if you can get some pics and we get an idea of how old she is.

The unsteadiness is most likely because of how young she is. What temperature is she being kept at? Make sure she's staying warm, especially if she's very young - she needs temperatures from 73-78*F. Unsteadiness and wobbly walking can also be a sign of hibernation, or the beginnings of hibernation. If she's actually attempting hibernation, her stomach will feel cold too and she'll need to be warmed up on a heating pad on low (don't leave unattended) or under your shirt (my favorite method, since you can't burn her like a heating pad can).

Her behavior makes me think she's either still very young (too young to really be in a new home, though that's the fault of the idiots who sold her), and/or weaned too early. The licking and chewing is another thing young babies do, it's usually an exploratory thing, to check out their new environment. I would discourage it, since you don't want her to continue as she gets bigger. She could also be smelling/tasting somethig interesting on your skin, so make sure you wash your hands with non-scented soap before handling to help discourage it.

Since you're a new owner, I'd highly recommend checking out LizardGirl's care book: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html It's fantastic, has a lot of great, up-to-date information, and it's free to download.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Royal Canin Baby cat is great for babies as it's very small and is higher in fat which she needs right now. You can crush it, but very soon she should be able to crunch it on her own. Most breeders wean babies onto it.

46g is very small and they probably forced her to wean to young. Poor wee gal. 

She is very lucky you got her and I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you a lot for your answers!

Here will be some pictures taken on Feb 22th.





URL=http://photo.qip.ru/users/kykca/4185151/102289944/]







[/url]







And here's the link to the video of her walking http://photo.qip.ru/users/kykca/video/v2397300d601/view/ Unfortunately it's not of very good quality, but I hope you'll be able to understand.

The temperature is kept warm for her, and most of the time she spends under my shirt. She seems to like it  At least she sleeps soundly there and never balls up  And she's warm to the touch as well.

I've already downloaded and studied the book, it's really great!

I was also considering RC Babycat, but I wasn't sure about the high amount of fat, over 20% if I remember right. But if it's ok for a growing hedgie, I'll use it.

Thank you for the good words, *Nancy*, I'll do my best to be a good mom for Kukusja


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy is right, Royal Canin babycat would be perfect for her. A lot of breeders wean their babies onto it because babies need the high fat and its an easier kibble for them to eat. She is precious!!


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, *nikki*! Love her to bits!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Since you have limited options, RC Babycat is definitely the best choice for a baby that small. You'll want to eventually switch her over to a diet with a lower fat range, but since she's so tiny she won't need that for a while, so that's definitely where to start. She could be as young as 4 weeks old - younger than that they aren't able to even nibble at the food. 5-5.5 weeks old is the normal weaning age, and babies shouldn't go home before 6 weeks old. Since she's gaining weight, she should be fine, though she may always be on the small side due to apparently losing out the extra weeks of nursing. She's such a little doll, I'm glad she's in such good hands.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable! Sounds like you've got a great handle on things, you're going to be a fantastic owner for the little one. Glad you were there and took her home.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she's a little bino butt. I have such a soft spot in my heart for albinos. I so miss having an albino. They are usually such loves.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the credit, I really hope I'll make a good hedgie mom. Kukusja is a sweetie and being an albino even adds to her charms 
Some more questions. I weigh her every day and in average she has gained about 8 grams daily, but yesterday the gain has been only 2 grams. There's no obvious change in appetite, stools and general appearance. Is it normal or do I have a reason to worry? Could it possibly be because she started to eat mealworms? Btw, what amount of mealworms is appropriate for such a small baby?
Provided she is fed RC Babycat what else would be necessary? Any vitamins, supplements? My idea is to get her accustomed to a variety of foods while she's still young (only recommended foods, of course), but she's a bit conservative about that. Do I have to insist somehow or let her eat just what she finds attractive?
I have read several times that a hedgie should be given only cooked meat, but I haven't found the reason why. Could you explain?
Has anyone watched the video of her walking? Is it possible to figure out anything or do I have to try to make a better one? I'm still pretty scared of WHS


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it does look like she is walking a little strangely. I don't know if it is because of her young age or because of the "dew claws" catching on the furniture....Hopefully someone who has had a hedgehog this small will let you know their opinion. She is so cute! I can't believe how tiny she is - that is so much fun, at least you know she will have a very strong bond with you. It is wonderful that you found her. I think it was meant to be!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It looks to me like her nails are getting caught but also that she seems a bit unsure of herself and where she's going. I wouldn't worry about it at this point. I don't think there's anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, *Nancy*!  I really hope it's nothing bad and she will gradually become steadier and more confident.
Any more advice about raising this tiny baby?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Before you had asked about other nutrients. You could try feeding some sweet potatoes (do you have those in Poland?) or baby food, eggs (cooked), unseasoned meats, berries, veggies, etc. It will be fun to see what she is willing to try. Just remember, as you may already know, not to feed grapes.
Have fun with her and keep us updated!
-Susan H.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She shouldn't need any vitamin or supplement pills/powders/etc. If hedgies are getting a balanced cat kibble, they don't really need any extra vitamins (and you need to be careful with those as some vitamins can be overdosed). Feeding a variety of foods is a great idea, just make sure you introduce only one new food at a time, so you don't overwhelm her system, and so you can watch for adverse reactions. Here's a list of safe foods/fruits/veggies - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19408 You can just let her figure out what her favorites are, if she's going to end up liking something. They don't always try something the first time either, so you may have to introduce something to her several times before she'll try it. If she doesn't like something, try again in a few weeks. And the cooked meat is instead of raw meat - we tend to caution on that since you have to be careful with how you thaw it, how long it sits out, etc. and we just try to be careful since it's hard to know if their digestive systems can handle the bacteria of raw meat as wild hedgehogs can.

I'm not sure on the weight - I would guess it's just normal fluctuation as she grows. Usually you only have to worry if there ends up being a trend of losing weight or not gaining, especially since she should be pretty much gaining (though the amount would vary) right now. Keep in mind too, that weight can be different if you've weighed her before a poop versus after a poop or something like that - poop can make a surprising difference for hedgies!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She is so cute! She looks like mine when I got him at 5 weeks old (only mine was already twice as big, but the looks are the same). Please keep posting more pictures of her


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you everybody for the nice words!  I promise to keep posting pictures and news and most of all - questions, I have a lot of them and I really need your advice.
News for today. In the morning her weight was 81 grams, which makes a 9 gram gain for the last day. I'm very happy about that  I have left some tiny pieces of pear and carrot in her food dish for the night, and in the morning I found the bowl almost empty - all that was left was a bit of kibble and a piece of carrot, pear was gone completely. The stool is ideal. And - what makes me soooo happy - it seems like she walks steadier today!!! I hope so much it is really so, and not just an illusion because I want it so much....
Could hand chewing be associated with hunger? I have noticed that if I wake her up after a long sleep she is more likely to do this, but if I let her eat first, she doesn't make any attempt.
She still keeps following me, I guess she takes me for her mom  Which suits me just fine


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I just wanted to say that it's heartwarming to hear how much work you've put into making sure that Kukusja gets the proper care. There are a lot of people on here who take advice really poorly, and to see you just take what people have said and to turn it into positives for your little girl is very encouraging. I hope you and your hedgie happiness together. `


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad she's doing well and trying new food! She sounds like a complete sweetheart.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, *alexvdl*, for your kind words  
I'm trying to do my best.
Looks like I have to crush Babycat kibble despite its small size. She has difficulties to get it chewed. But otherwise the taste seems to be quite appetizing  Is it normal that she eats a lot more during the night than in the daytime? I know hedgehogs are nocturnal and that might be the cause, I just want to make sure that there's no problem. Or maybe I should take her with me going to work as long as she sits willingly under my shirt, and then wake her up periodically and offer food? Or would that be too much stress for the little one?
The fact is that I'm a bit worried about her while I'm at work, and I also miss her so much, so I just thought that maybe I could try to take her with me.
And she already recognizes her nest made of my thick jacket, goes to sleep there by herself


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

So cute. Congratulations on your new hedgie! She's lucky she got chosen by someone willing to care for her correctly. Good luck!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

It's definitely normal for your girl to eat more at night than during the day. Reginald barely touches his kibble during the day. Maggie always gets super excited when she hears him wake up and come out to get his "breakfast."


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Prim doesn't eat at all during the day. 
As far as taking her to work with you... I take Prim everywhere with me. Moxie might know better on if it's ok with her size though. I would suggest taking a small carrier of some sort just in case you can't hold her all day. I know someone cleaned out a spot in her desk drawer and made a nest in there for her hedgie.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I was just thinking it might not be easy to take her to the bathroom with you or something so it would be nice to have somewhere safe to put her. I would also suggest taking some food and paper towels, just in case. I usually pack a small backpack for Prims stuff. I also take a hedgie bag and her little fleece blanket for her to snuggle in.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Surely I'll make her a safe and comfortable snuggling place at work so that she could have a rest without being disturbed. Food and water will also be provided. What I really need is that special "bonding bag", I have seen it on the net somewhere and I wonder if someone would be so kind to help me get it shipped to Latvia since there is no quality hedgie stuff here. Also I'm in urgent need for a safe wheel for Kukusja. I would be VERY grateful if someone could help. I'll cover all expenses of course.
Her weight was 95 grams this morning, it means that she has almost doubled her initial weight in a week's time. Guess that's a good result


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I know that LarryT ships his wheels world wide. The Carolina Storm Bucket WHeel banner at the top of the page (above the northern plains hedgehogs one) will show you his things.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Latest news - Kukusja weighs more than 100 gr today  
I found out I can get crickets and zophobas moria here. The question is if they are good to be fed to hedgies? I just want to make the food she gets more varied.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your little girl is so precious! Like a little angel! There are people on this forum who make and sell some wonderful hedgie items such as the bags you are interested in. I personally am most familiar with Nikki; I know there are several people who make things.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is doing great under your loving care. YAY for you both. 

If you know anyone who sews, hedgie bags are very easy to make and would be much cheaper than having some shipped over. Also, some fleece winter hats will work for a hedgie bag as long as there are no bound seams inside. By bound, I mean they have a threads that wrap around the seam so the threads are very exposed. Some of the fleece hats just have a straight stitching and the edge of the material is not covered by thread. If that makes any sense. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Like Nancy said, it is really easy to make a hedgie bag. But if you can't make one yourself/know someone who can, I could always send you one if you want to, I live in Europe too so the shipping costs would be less. I usually don't sell them but I still have lots of fleece and fabric.

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4817 ... 57copy.jpg

You can also make a bucket wheel yourself, there are some tutorials on YT. Larry's wheels are the best but the shipping costs are extremely high, unfortunately.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

We had a kind of accident yesterday. I felt like my hair were going to turn gray, and my hands are still trembling, but fortunately it all had a happy end. I realize that I'm not an experienced owner and that it was totally my fault.
I left the baby roaming on the sofa (which I have done before) and went to the kitchen to change her water and add some food. Usually she would be snuggling somewhere between the pillows or just exploring the things I put there for her. This time I was absent for 5 minutes or maybe less and returned to find her gone. Completely and with no traces. I overturned all the pillows, carefully examined everything on the sofa. Nothing. I gradually started to panic. All night I was turning the apartment upside down, moving furniture I was able to move and looking under the rest with a pocket lantern. Still nothing. In the morning I had to go to work. Going away I left her cage open in the middle of the room with fresh food and water in it. I was really worried that such a small baby is left without food and water for so long.
Fortunately we have a short working day on Sunday, otherwise I guess I would have died there. All kinds of terrible thoughts in my head increased panic. So I rushed back home as soon as it was possible hoping she has returned to her cage. But I didn't get to check it - I found her in the corridor - she was sleeping soundly in my slipper  There are no words to describe how happy I was to see her! I fed her and let her sleep in her nest. The only thing I don't like is that she looks a bit stressed after this adventure - reacts more sharply to different sounds and movements. I really hope she will calm down and everything will be fine. Any advice to help her cope with stress more effectively? Should I handle her more or on the contrary - leave her alone for some time?
I surely won't repeat my mistake and leave her out of cage unsupervised, and I hope I haven't caused the baby too much harm with my lack of experience...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Gah, scary to have them disappear on you! They can definitely move pretty fast when they want...and at least she made sure you learned your lesson, and everything has turned out well. I couldn't help but giggle a bit at her hiding spot - so much like a hedgehog! Seems like they all have a shoe fetish...so many people have said their hedgies love hiding in shoes/slippers/etc. :lol: I would personally say go ahead and handle her as you usually do. Sticking with the normal routine will probably help her settle down faster than withholding contact, especially with how she's been reacting to you so far - as if you're her mom. Going about the normal schedule & cuddling her like nothing happened should reassure her, I think. I'm so glad you found her quickly!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up too much! It was an honest mistake. I frequently get Prim out and we have our "snuggle" blanket that I always have when I'm at my computer or watching TV so when I get her out she always snuggles up in that. One evening, before supper, I had her in the blanket, she was sound asleep so I put her in the chair and ran to the potty. I came back to see my mom sitting in the chair. She wasn't holding the blanket. She had moved the blanket to the foot stool. I said something about Prim being in the blanket and my mom's eyes flew WIDE open. She didn't know Prim was in the blanket and had just tossed it aside. I frantically searched through the blanket and she wasn't there. I immediately told everyone to stop moving, don't rock your chairs and get the dogs/cat out of the room while I looked for her. She was behind the chair anointing with a baseboard. She was completely unharmed and was actually excited at her new freedom. Disaster adverted. Barely.

I now announce when Prim is in a blanket and if I go to the bathroom I leave her in someone's lap that knows she's burrowed in the blanket.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, yes, I've learned my lesson well. I'll do my best not to let it happen again.
Kukusja looks a bit stressed after her adventure, but quite well otherwise. I have found a couple of quills in her nest today, and there were two more left in my hand when I picked her up. Can it be the result of stress or does it mean that the quilling time has come? If the estimate of her age is correct, she is about six weeks old now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like she's probably starting her quilling period.  Glad she's still doing well! Her stress/attitude might be because of quilling too, since it's uncomfortable. You can help her with that by giving her oatmeal baths to soothe her skin. That might make her happier!


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lilysmommy*, could you please describe this procedure in detail? Never bathed a hedgehog before  therefore afraid of causing too much stress instead of relief. What kind of shampoo (or whatever) should I use? Do oatmeal dog (or cat, or human?) formulas work well for hedgies? 
Have found a lot of quills in her nest today, so I guess it's qulling time indeed. She's trying to run away and hide in her nest, would even stop eating and hide in an instant when I enter her room. That's kind of unusual. But at night when there's no one to bother her, she eats quite well, as a rule the dish is almost empty in the morning. And once picked up, she doesn't ball up or anything, only acts more restlessly than before.
I really hope these behavioral changes are due to quilling and not the stress of her adventure. If you have some more advice how to make this period easier for the baby - I will be VERY grateful.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A lot of people prefer and recommend the Aveeno brand. There's numerous different options in the brand with oatmeal. I used the Aveeno oatmeal body wash, and there's another kind that's an oatmeal bath powder that comes in packets. I tend to stick to recommending body washes with oatmeal - shampoos can be too harsh, depending on what it is. And dog/cat shampoos are usually either scented or too harsh. If you can't find anything that you think will work, you can also just get some whole oatmeal, put a handful in a sock, and swish/squish it around in the water until the water gets cloudy. That worked well for me and Lily when she was quilling, and it's nice and simple.

For bathing, since you're not sure how she'll react, try to keep the atmosphere quiet and relaxing. If the bright lights that (most) bathrooms have seem to bother her, you can fill a small plastic tub and do the bath in another room if you think it'll help. Make sure the water's shallow enough for her to be able to stand and keep her face out of the water on her own. I used a small cup to pour water over Lily's back. If you're doing the bath in a sink or a container with a slippery bottom, it's best to put a washcloth or piece of fleece in the bottom to give them more of a grip - that can help them feel calmer too. For water temperature, test with the inside of your wrist, where the skin is more sensitive - it should be warm, but not too hot, obviously. When you put her in, make sure she's butt-first, so she knows at least a bit what's coming before her face is near it. Hopefully she won't ball up! She may get frantic, since a lot of hedgehogs don't like water much, but she may also relax and enjoy it - especially since the oatmeal should help her skin feel better.

Also make sure things stay warm during and after the bath - try to make sure the room where you do it is somewhat warm, and keep her out and snuggling for awhile afterwards until you're sure she's dry or mostly dry. I always went through several towels/blankets after bathing Lily - out of the sink into one towel, switch to a second towel for a second drying, then switch to a blanket for some snuggles. After a little bit, check the blanket for dampness, and switch to a final one so she could finish drying. 

She definitely sounds like she's quilling! Behavior changes are pretty common during the quilling period - think of a cranky baby that's teething, or a hormonal pre-teen throwing dramatic tantrums. :lol: The biggest things are to continue handling her every night, despite her attitude (though you can kind of let her choose the method - either exploring around you or snuggling, etc.), and to respect that her skin is probably sore - she may huff and not want you touching her back much, so if so, try not to really pet her a lot. And as always with hedgehogs, just be patient! Hedgehogs go through a quilling around 6 weeks, and another around 9-12 weeks. She may have a break in between them, or she may go straight from one into the other. She may calm down after she gets used to it, or she may be grumpy and restless for the whole time. There's a pretty wide range in how it affects them and how they behave, so just take it as it comes and if you have concerns, of course feel free to ask!


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the detailed advice!!! I'll definitely try it and then will let you know how it went.
Kukusja's weight now is 127 grams, and there was literally no food left in the morning, so I guess I'll get her a bigger dish  And yes - sweet potato is a hit


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Got a new concern today - please, help!!! I I woke up this morning to discover that all food is left untouched, and there's no pee, no poo, anything - as if the cage were empty. Of course I took her out immediately - she's warm, curious and looks quite normal at least on the outside. The weight hasn't dropped during the night. Offered some mealworms by hand - she swallowed them eagerly. Put her back to her cage, next to her food bowl - she started to eat, but then heard a sudden noise and ran away to her nest. 
What should I do?!


----------



## Twisted Angel (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a shot in the dark, but I would suggest moving the food bowl to just outside her hiding place, so she doesn't have to leave her "safe spot" to eat.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for the idea, I'll definitely try that. My only guess is that the reason might be the party my neighbors had last night-it was quite loud and maybe the noise scared her so much she didn't dare to leave her nest. Now they have finally calmed down so I hope the baby will resume her normal activities.


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck. He looks so cute


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

A little update.
Kukusja's weight today is 232 grams, guess that's a good figure  She's still quilling, but not grumpy anymore and eats well.
And some pictures


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Love that little tongue.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, yes, her tongue is fascinating


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She's beautiful and you have done such a wonderful job with her, she's lucky to have you as her mommy


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow she has gotten so big! That's great. Too adorable. Congrats and good job =) she is a very lucky girl


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the nice words  I love her more and more every day 
I've got a question - is there such a thing as "one person hedgie"? I mean, when held by other people she often balls up and huffs, but when I take her back, she unrolls immediately and acts as if nothing happened. Is it normal, or do I have to socialize her more?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just continue to socialize her.  It took about 6 visits to my parents' house before Piglet started remembering them and letting them hold him. Give it a few attempts with every new person and she'll calm down. 

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Mimzy doesn't like to be social either. I keep on trying and will leave her out (petting her) while we all talk. Hopefully, she will get used to other voices and people asking to hold her.


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

We keep growing nicely, the weight yesterday was 275 gr. Is it ok for a girl who was presumably born in January, 2013?
Here are two pictures to compare - the first one was taken when I got her, and the second one a few days ago.





Can you see the difference?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I like how the ears didn't really change size!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It can be hard to tell without actually holding her, but she seems to be filling out quite nicely.   Sigh, they grow up so fast! How's the socializing coming along?


----------



## Kukusja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind responses! 
I'll pass all the compliments on to her, I think she's going to be proud of herself 
She has become quite social, even with strangers.
Here you can see two most recent videos, I apologize for their quality, but it's best that I can get so far...
Dinner for Kukusja
Kukusja vs camera bag


----------

